# FR: like something about somebody/something - préposition



## franglaiise

Bonjour !

Je voudrais savoir quel est l'équivalent français de l'expression _to like something *about* somebody/something_. Ce qui me pose des problèmes c'est la préposition _about_. Il me paraît qu'en français on ne peut pas utiliser une seule préposition pour tout.

Par exemple, j'ai lu des phrases comme :

_Ce qui me plaît/Ce que j'aime *chez* Marc, c'est...
Ce qui me plaît/Ce que j'aime *dans* ce film, c'est..._

Mais quoi utiliser dans des phrases telles que 
_What I like *about* the French educational system is...
What I like *about* his writing style is..._ 

J'ai mal à choisir une préposition quand il s'agit de quelque chose de plus abstrait.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## quinoa

Ce qui me plaît dans son style, dans le système ...


----------



## franglaiise

Merci, quinoa. Donc on pourrait dire qu'on utilise *chez* pour les personnes et _*dans*_ pour tous les autres cas ?

Mais est-ce qu'on peut dire :

_Ce qui me plaît dans ce pull...
Ce que j'aime dans ce plat, dans cette boisson..._


----------



## quinoa

Eh bien oui! C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## nemerle

à ceci près qu'on peut ajouter les _marques _aux personnes: ce qui me plait chez BMW et non pas dans.
De même avec ce qui me plait chez American Airlines par exemple.
C'est une sorte de personnalisation!
Bàv


----------



## franglaiise

Merci, quinoa et nemerle.

Quant aux marques, est-ce qu'on utilise _chez_ pour parler de l'entreprise en général (par exemple de son concept) ou est-ce qu'on peut aussi l'utiliser pour parler de ses produits ?

Par exemple : 

Ce qui me plaît _*chez*_ BMW c'est son souci pour l'environnement.
Ce qui me plaît _*chez/dans*_ la BMW X5 c'est sa taille.


----------



## pulsar29

Pour la première, pas de problème. Au niveau de la seconde, c'est surtout une question de contexte. "Chez" ne fonctionnerait pas du tout. "Avec" s'est généralisé dans la conversation ("Ce qui me plaît avec  BMW", "Ce qui me plaît avec ce film", "ce qui me plaît avec la BMW X5") et passera partout, mais ne plaira pas à un professeur  de français.

Dans un contexte plus formel ou par écrit, "Ce qui me plaît à propos de la BMW X5, c'est sa taille" serait une bonne solution.


----------



## M.Smith

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

I've had no luck learning how best to translate the common English forms, "What's best about X?" and "What do you like/find [adj.] about X?" Specifically, I suppose, it's the use of the preposition _about_ that throws me. Would I say, « Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de bon quant à...» and « Qu'est-ce que tu trouves d'agréable quant à...» or something along those lines? 

Merci pour toute précision que vous pouvez me fournir.


----------



## Maître Capello

It depends on context, but _à propos de_ or _au sujet de_ would probably be more appropriate. Note that _quant à_ would either be inadequate or sound a bit posh, but again, it is difficult to give you a proper answer without context…


----------



## Sacha.Andréa

"Qu'est-ce qui te plaît chez X?" ou "Qu'est-ce qui te plaît le plus chez X?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, but only if it is about *someone* or an *animal*. Again, we're missing the context.


----------



## M.Smith

I see. Thank you both. Let's say we're not talking about a person or an animal, but about French class.


----------



## Maître Capello

I'd use _dans_ in that case:

_Qu'est-ce que tu aimes *dans* le cours de français ?_


----------



## humboldtstrong

I am interested in this form of "about" as well, I would like to ask my French class "What do you like about Christmas?"


----------



## quinoa

Je dirais: Qu'est-ce que tu aimes dans les fêtes de Noël? dans la période de Noël? dans Noël?


----------



## OLN

Je ne dirais pas "dans Noël" à la place de "dans la Noël" ou "dans la fête de Noël/dans les célébrations de...".

On entend aussi : Ce que j'aime *à *Noël, c'est...


----------



## Maître Capello

humboldtstrong said:


> "What do you like about Christmas?"


I'd say, _Qu'est-ce que tu aimes à propos de Noël ?_



OLN said:


> On entend aussi : Ce que j'aime *à *Noël, c'est...


Oui, mais ça c'est plutôt dans le sens "*at* Christmas time" que "*about* Christmas".


----------

